# New caterer-Prep question



## Gogostephie1 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi and thank you I’m advance!!! I’m a new caterer expanding my offerings. I have a contract to provide boxes lunches (80) for a corporate summer camp. I’m nervous about when to start the prep - I’ll be serving wrap sandwiches, (cold cuts and tuna) scheduled to set up at 8am on Monday. Will wraps keep fresh and not get soggy if I start Saturday?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome to ChefTalk.
Been there and done that for several 1000.
Your only problem with soggy sandwiches would be if you put tomato, lettuce, or some other wet condiment in them.
80 sandwiches is about an hours work depending. Sunday night or early Monday morning is sufficient. Wrapping the sandwiches tightly will also benefit.


----------



## Gogostephie1 (Jan 14, 2018)

chefross said:


> Hello and welcome to ChefTalk.
> Been there and done that for several 1000.
> Your only problem with soggy sandwiches would be if you put tomato, lettuce, or some other wet condiment in them.
> 80 sandwiches is about an hours work depending. Sunday night or early Monday morning is sufficient. Wrapping the sandwiches tightly will also benefit.


Thank you so much!! Can I use Mayo or mustard, or should I just put them in the lunch bag?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I would purchase portion control (pc) mustard and mayonnaise packets and include them in the box.


----------

